# 2003 Leaky Kontiki 665P



## Ialexand (Jul 27, 2019)

For the last 2 years, I have been battling with a leaky roof on my Swift - the one with the one-piece fibreglass roof that shouldn't leak....

I thought it was leaking from around the Heki rooflight, so replaced the seal and installed it as per instructions - just nipping up the screw fixings. First time it rained after that we had a torrent of water from around the rooflight that had gone unnoticed for about two hours, because we were out getting wet ourselves! I had to remove the inner frame and tighten down the screws to reduce the torrent, but it still leaked a bit, right on top of the middle bed used by my wife. On checking the roof, I found that I had cracks in the fibreglass radiating from both front corners of the rooflight and a bit of a dip on one side that was pooling water when the MH was level.
I've fibreglassed over the cracks, sikaflexed the rooflight but still getting water in. I can only think that it is the join between roof and overcab, as the front edge of the roof has started to lift.

I have taken emergency action, putting a good flashband over the whole length of the join, but there is still water getting in somewhere. I checked again the other day, and it looks like I have cracks forming on the mounting pads for the roofrack, so that may also be leaking.

I have a very damp internal roof lining that is getting more discoloured, so wondered if anyone else had dealt with this - I think I will have to take down the lining and the insulation to try and locate the source of the leak from the inside, before fixing it from the outside. Anybody had experience of this or an alternative?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Ialxand and welcome to the forum.

That sounds like a horrendous problem. I had similar on a TEC where the front overhang met the rear flat roof with an aluminium band, screws n a shrinking seal. 

It was the devil to fix and took numerous efforts (by professionals, so I'm not much help in the how-to department). 

At least my comment will give your post a boost. Good luck with it - I think you're going to need it!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have a 2003 Kontiki too, but fortunately no evidence of your problems, is it possible to take some pics of the external appearance and that would help me learn what to look for (but hopefully not find).

Just thinking outside the box, would it be feasible to put a gel coat layer over the whole roof to seal any small cracks ? If it is leaking at the junction, then a wide cover + gel coat might be the best option to seal everything.

Welcome to MHF, must be said, it is good to discuss Kontiki things, our 615 was bought by us in 2006 and we LOVE ❤ it. I have added Satellite TV, double leisure batteries, solar panels and numerous other little things (currently changing the adjoining and stopping the annoying 20 minute shut down).

So, please join in and swap ideas with us as you sort your problem - keep us updated.


----------

